# Dsub 3



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Noticed the new Dsub 3 on Instagram, for me works far better than the blue dialled version- I like it.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

As above


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting isn't it.









Will take some pics at Munichtime next week ;-)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like it 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The date at 4 is very rare. It usually is at 4:30 when offset.

I like the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

MrDagon007 said:


> The date at 4 is very rare. It usually is at 4:30 when offset.
> 
> I like the watch.


The DSub2 features the date at 4 as well.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah yes indeed. 
Watch looks the same. What would be the difference?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

MrDagon007 said:


> Ah yes indeed.
> Watch looks the same. What would be the difference?


Would imagine nothing aside from dial color. I do look forward to confirmed bracelet when eventually released.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh yes looks very good.
Damasko is on a so good way.
Hope new customers find the way.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

MrDagon007 said:


> Ah yes indeed.
> Watch looks the same. What would be the difference?


The dial colour, no ? Customers asked for a black dial since they obviously liked the look of the DSub1 which, as you may know, was a Gnomon special.


----------



## Amory (Oct 15, 2018)

Still no bracelet ?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I really do not think the orange is the right choice. I wish they went more traditional with touches of red. It is my understanding that orange is the first color to go when diving as well so it is just a confusing mess. Sorry Damasko, I’ll keep waiting.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Amory said:


> Still no bracelet ?


Still no bracelet!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The first colour to go whilst diving is red, wavelenght 650 - 780mm.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Best colours in diving conditions are neon yellow and orange.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

5277 said:


> Best colours in diving conditions are neon yellow and orange.


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

stuffler said:


> The DSub2 features the date at 4 as well.
> 
> View attachment 13567995


What band is that ? Looks so cool!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

5277 said:


> Best colours in diving conditions are neon yellow and orange.


Actually its all about contrast. As the colour dissapear, the contrast stay legible.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hirsch Performence - Robby


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the colors and hand design on both this one and the blue DSub2 version, but the case just got a bit large (43mm with 44mm bezel). I think the dimensions of the DSub1 were a better fit for me.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

@stuffler,mike
Yes Mike,but it shows absolut clear condition.
But more than 90% dive in murky water.
Professional anglers work while catching predatory fish with neon colors.
Clarwasser blue (No.1) performs very badly there ....


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Absolutely love these Dsub offerings, but for me, they're too large. I popped on the Dsub1 and found it too large after a couple months. Would love to see a 39 or 40mm offering in, perhaps, a blue. Maybe they could call it the Dsub40. Love the new Black Bay 58, but I'm done paying $3,000+ for watches these days. Trying to keep things under $1,500 and I think Damasko could score big with a smaller offering. JMHO.


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

This would be kinda cool in a 40mm (not sure about the blue hands - perhaps just white).


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

5277 said:


> @stuffler,mike
> Yes Mike,but it shows absolut clear condition.
> But more than 90% dive in murky water.
> Professional anglers work while catching predatory fish with neon colors.
> Clarwasser blue (No.1) performs very badly there ....


Disappearance of color has little to do with visibility. You can still see the thing, just not necessarily its color. Distance from the eye, turbidity of water, and type of illumination all make a difference. Orange seems the best choice throughout the possible ranges, particularly for close viewing. The following is interesting, from wikipedia:

The best colors to use for visibility in water was shown by Luria et al:

A. For murky, turbid water of low visibility (rivers, harbors, etc.)
1. With natural illumination:a. Fluorescent yellow, orange, and red.b. Regular yellow, orange, and white.

2. With incandescent illumination:a. Fluorescent and regular yellow, orange, red and white.

3. With a mercury light source:a. Fluorescent yellow-green and yellow-orange.b. Regular yellow and white.B. For moderately turbid water (sounds, bays, coastal water).​1. With natural illumination or incandescent light source:
a. Any fluorescent in the yellows, oranges, and reds.
b. Regular yellow, orange, and white.​
2. With a mercury light source:
a. Fluorescent yellow-green and yellow-orange.
b. Regular yellow and white.
C. For clear water (southe​rn water, deep water offshore, etc.).

1. With any type of illumination fluorescent paints are superior.
a. With long viewing distances, fluorescent green and yellow-green
.b. With short viewing distances, fluorescent orange is excellent.​2. With natural illumination:
a. Fluorescent paints.
b. Regular yellow, orange, and white.​
3. With incandescent light source:
a. Fluorescent paints.
b. Regular yellow, orange, and white.​
4. With a mercury light source:
a. Fluorescent paints.
b. Regular yellow, white.​
The most difficult colors at the limits of visibility with a water background are dark colors such as gray or black.
​


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

#5277

Not quite right


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

#5277

Not quite right. You see what you need to see.

View attachment 13575721


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

No go until they put the markers all the way around the bezel insert for a uniform look. So close to something really nice.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> No go until they put the markers all the way around the bezel insert for a uniform look. So close to something really nice.


They did exactly that with the DSub2 prototype


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jonobailey said:


> Noticed the new Dsub 3 on Instagram, for me works far better than the blue dialled version- I like it.


I am with you, the DSub3 surpasses the DSub2.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree. that strap is nice!


----------

